# Hawkinge cleared for takeoff!



## JFingers

Hawkinge

And the news accompanying it:

*Ready-to-Wear Mk II Watches*

*June 6, 2016 By admin*
We are pleased to announce the launch of the date and non-date Mk II Hawkinge™ with deliveries beginning June 25th, 2016. The Mk II Hawkinge is the first of what we hope will be an expanding line of ready-to-wear watches. Mk II was founded with the goal of designing and manufacturing high quality vintage inspired watches that would be inexpensive enough to wear every day. Over the last few years we have become known for our ambitious hand crafted limited edition projects. Projects such as the Kingston (and it would appear the Key West GMT and Project 300) have themselves developed into collectors items. More concerned with getting the watches right, we never anticipated that they would become collectible or quite so precious.
The challenging techniques applied to the Project 300, and especially the Kingston and Key West practically necessitate that they are limited editions. These projects expanded our knowledge of case design and watchmaking. Thanks to our supporters, we had the luxury of utilizing techniques that are rewarding to execute and gratifying for customers to experience. We wouldn't change the way these watches are built or the attention that we pour into them. In fact, even though the nature of these projects limits their production volumes and availability, we want to continue to bring customers projects like these. However, for the last few years, we have been looking for an opportunity to return Mk II to its roots and more inclusive offerings.
The ready-to-wear line of watches is meant to leverage what we have learned in the last 12 years to renew our commitment to vintage inspired watches that can be used and experienced in the real world. We believe that we have learned enough about watch design that we will be able to offer customers an affordable timepiece that still delivers good value, design and performance. After years of searching for the right elements we have found a movement supplier and a case manufacturer that will enable us to realize those goals. The SII NE15 (aka Seiko 6R15) will enable us to offer functionality and accuracy that is comparable to a standard/elabore grade ETA 2824. In addition to Seiko's reputation for building solid and robust movements the NE15/6R15 should prove to be more affordable and serviceable than a comparable ETA SA movement. For competitive reasons we can't say much about the case manufacturer but we are pleased to announce that this supplier has enabled us to make the watches in Japan.
If you have followed Mk II for at least the last several years you may be wondering how this new development effected the Plankowners and pre-order customers of the Project GMT/Key West and the Project 300 Plankowners.


Plankowners and select backers of the Project GMT/Project 300: We are sensitive to and grateful for the time that they have invested in the projects. We have previously contacted them via email with a special offer as well as an explanation of the new line.
Funding: This first watch was funded using personal savings that were invested into Mk II and did not use funds that were allocated for the Project GMT and the Project 300.
The Hawkinge is "Made in Japan" which means that the quality control, assembly and testing were performed in Japan, allowing us to maintain focus on the execution of the Project 300 and the Key West GMT.
Thanks once again to our supporters and customers!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Plat0

I'm really considering grabbing one... But it seems kind of small.


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> I'm really considering grabbing one... But it seems kind of small.


Great looking watch, I just don't think it would get any wrist time. I do think about, though, because I've been eyeballing some IWCs recently, and this could very well scratch that itch...

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> Great looking watch, I just don't think it would get any wrist time. I do think about, though, because I've been eyeballing some IWCs recently, and this could very well scratch that itch...
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only jake


I think we're both sharing that IWC itch... I just ordered one. I'll post wrist shots and a maybe even write up a quick review since I'm pretty familiar with typical MKIIs by now.

LoL!


----------



## Politbeero

Have always lusted after the JLC Mk11s, and was very taken by the Quad 10 (alas I came on board the MKII ship too late for that). Now gotta do some serious consideration if I can afford to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## Knoc

Glad to see a different offering and a piece that is available readily. Right on

Knoc


----------



## Boiler

I like it a lot! Of all the MKII offerings of the past to update, a slightly smaller Quad10 would probably have been at the top of my wish list. I might have to finally move out a couple of the watches I don't wear much anymore in order to make room for the Hawkinge.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_From MKII:_ We are pleased to announce the launch of the date and non-date Mk II Hawkinge™ with *deliveries beginning June 25th, 2016*.










            


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

For those who have not seen these yet..... (Photos and _Specifications_ from MKII's email)









*SPECIFICATIONS*
_These specifications supersede those published on the E-boutique)_

• Case Width37.80 mm (not including crown) • Case Length48.50 mm end to end • Case Thickness:12.75 mm • Lug Width18.00 mm  • Weight80 Grams • CrystalDouble domed sapphire crystal, with anti-reflective coating on interior surface only • LuminousSuperLumiNova BGW9 • Movement 
Made in Japan SII NE15 (Rotor features Côtes de Genève), quickset date, hack setting, automatic with manual winding capability. Movement origin: Made in Japan
 • Water Resistance10 ATMs (100 meters) • Case FinishSatin finished 316L stainless steel • Other- Country of Origin: Made in Japan - Drilled through lugs
- Double gasket screw-down crown
- Strap: Leather strap ( tan ) or Maratac[SUP]TM[/SUP] Mil-NATO ( black)
- Timed in 3 positions 








            


----------



## Semper Jeep

I too am really considering this one. I've got a whole in my collection for a clean, simple, pilot's watch and this might fit the bill.


----------



## calwatchguy

At 37.80 seems a bit small, but seems to have decent L2L specs and the thickness will give it some presence. I will probably hold off as I have a problem going smaller than 39 on a 7.5" wrist, but the design/price are on point to me at least. Nice work on this one.


----------



## Myron

I can't wait to pick one up. The Quad 10 was always my favorite Mk II of the six or seven I've owned, but I never got along with its odd proportions. The Hawkinge appears to have fixed that issue (not to mention it's a waay-cooler name ;-)). I also really like the idea of buying a Mk II watch and getting it in the mail a few weeks later. Don't want to raise the ire of the die-hard Mk II loyalists out there, but this is a definite improvement, and I'm really glad Mr. Yao appears to be listening to his dedicated and ever-growing fan base. Well done on this watch. Now the only question is, date or no date?


----------



## Seppia

JFingers said:


> .
> [*]The Hawkinge is "Made in Japan" which means that the quality control, assembly and testing were performed in Japan, allowing us to maintain focus on the execution of the Project 300 and the Key West GMT.


Quick question: what do you mean by that?
To my knowledge, Japanese regulations about what "made in Japan" means are very lax to say the least.

What is "assembly" to you?
And are we talking about "in Japan" as in "on the geographical territory of Japanese islands"?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Plat0

Seppia said:


> Quick question: what do you mean by that?
> To my knowledge, Japanese regulations about what "made in Japan" means are very lax to say the least.
> 
> What is "assembly" to you?
> And are we talking about "in Japan" as in "on the geographical territory of Japanese islands"?
> 
> Thanks a lot


He quoted that from the site. Any anal retentive questions about "made in Japan" should be forwarded to MKII.


----------



## Seppia

Sorry sir, English is not my first language and cannot understand what rear end cavities have to do with my question. 
I assume you are being pointlessly rude. 

Isn't clarity and transparency better for the consumer?

Edit maybe someone from the brand can respond to my question, since this is an official forum.


----------



## calwatchguy

Seppia said:


> Sorry sir, English is not my first language and cannot understand what rear end cavities have to do with my question.
> I assume you are being pointlessly rude.
> 
> Isn't clarity and transparency better for the consumer?
> 
> Edit maybe someone from the brand can respond to my question, since this is an official forum.


First of all, that's hilarious about the first comment. You got the idea of what he was saying.

Secondly, MK II's point is that the watch assembly, QC, etc is done by folks in Japan, not Mr. Yao himself. This allows him to focus on the hand assembly he does for the limited editions. I can't speak to the exact point of manufacture within Japan, but I assume he has been pretty particular about where and how the parts are sourced/assembled knowing his business practices.

Exact factories for the various parts would have to be answered by him. However, take the SKX007 for example ones not primarily made in Japan can't carry that designation as far as I know.


----------



## Seppia

Of course I understood. I was responding ironically because 
1- I don't want to match the rudeness
2- I was hoping one saw the irony of accusing someone "you're anal about details" in an MKII thread

The point of my question is that "made in Japan" is very very vague, in the sense that a Japanese factory with Japanese supervisors in Malaysia can produce "made in Japan" watches by Japanese regulations (or did you think the $130 SKX 007/9 "J" are actually made on Japanese soil?), for example. 

But that to me is not "made in Japan"

Of course I am not asking "where exactly in Japan". 
I'm asking "is it REALLY in Japan?"


----------



## BigHaole

I took the description to mean that MKII designed the watch and choose components, but that the actual assembly/QC/regulation of the production watches will be done by some firm in Japan. The idea was to allow lower price and faster turn-around, without impacting any "project" watches. 

It's a good looking watch, however, not my personal style. And at 37.8mm, it will likely be too small for me. But I wish MKII the very best with this new business model and I look forward to seeing more (hopefully larger) options in the future!


----------



## avusblue

I love it! Right look, right details, right quality, right price. Personally, I think the size and proportions are perfect. And I especially appreciate the choice between date and no-date.

*One question:* anybody know if it that big, beautiful crown is a screw-down?

Well done, MkII. :-!


----------



## TheTitusFactor

avusblue said:


> *One question: * anybody know if it that big, beautiful crown is a screw-down?


Yes sir :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I met with Bill at BaselWorld, got to handle this watch (and others), and came away very impressed with the Hawkinge. I didn't think it wore small, nor did I think the new Tudor Black Bay 36 wore small. Strong, balanced designs tend to wear larger in my mind.

Bill told me the Hawkinge was being made in Japan. Bill didn't say it was "made in Japan", so I trust Bill when he says it was *made in Japan*.

We also discussed balancing workload and managing customer expectations. As much as Bill would like to be participating on this forum he knows it would affect his focus and take time away from delivering watches to customers. I for one would rather have Bill making watches, especially since I'm on the tail end of the waiting list.


----------



## NWP627

CMSgt Bo said:


> I for one would rather have Bill making watches,


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Pentameter

Seppia said:


> Of course I understood. I was responding ironically because
> 1- I don't want to match the rudeness
> 2- I was hoping one saw the irony of accusing someone "you're anal about details" in an MKII thread
> 
> The point of my question is that "made in Japan" is very very vague, in the sense that a Japanese factory with Japanese supervisors in Malaysia can produce "made in Japan" watches by Japanese regulations (or did you think the $130 SKX 007/9 "J" are actually made on Japanese soil?), for example.
> 
> But that to me is not "made in Japan"
> 
> Of course I am not asking "where exactly in Japan".
> I'm asking "is it REALLY in Japan?"


Valid questions, but I think you know Bill's reputation just as the rest of us do. For him to put his brand name on a watch that he doesn't actually assemble by hand is no small thing, therefore he would need to put in a lot of time & energy ensuring that the manufacturing is done at a very high level that meets his standards, with some considerations to the reduced price point - which still is not cheap, but at the low end of other offerings.

So what I mean is, while we may not know the exact details, "In Bill We Trust" remains my guiding principle. I imagine this watch is superior to the original Quad 10, even though it's not hand-assembled by Bill here in the USA.


----------



## Jellytime

Seppia said:


> Of course I understood. I was responding ironically because
> 1- I don't want to match the rudeness
> 2- I was hoping one saw the irony of accusing someone "you're anal about details" in an MKII thread
> 
> The point of my question is that "made in Japan" is very very vague, in the sense that a Japanese factory with Japanese supervisors in Malaysia can produce "made in Japan" watches by Japanese regulations (or did you think the $130 SKX 007/9 "J" are actually made on Japanese soil?), for example.
> 
> But that to me is not "made in Japan"
> 
> Of course I am not asking "where exactly in Japan".
> I'm asking "is it REALLY in Japan?"


What's your source for this? I believe made in Japan means manufactured in Japan. I've not found any info to counter that. Their watches that are manufactured in Malaysia actually say "made in Malaysia".


----------



## Dragoon

I have confidence that Bill has the manufacturer of the Hawkinge on solid footing. Certainly there can be misunderstandings about what certain labeling such as "swiss made" and even a lesser regulated labeling such as "made in Japan. There are some "swiss made" watches which would not be my first choice regardless of where they are made.

As far as "made in Japan" . I am not current on whether this has an official "description or designation". It did nt last time I read a post on the subject. One poster (and perhaps more) also related that Seiko pieces with "J" labeling had little to do with the production location but instead designated the intended market, Japan, for those pieces.

Another poster stated that the "J" production pieces had a more regulated and strict quality control at the Malaysian plant for normal Seiko and Seiko 5 pieces.

I have no doubts if someone stated mid and upper level Seiko product is actually produced in Japan. Just as many folks balk at certain "Swiss Made" product being produced in Switzerland (which I find amusing as the swiss do produce a lot of watches): I have no doubts a sizable amount of timepiece production actually occurs in Japan also.

This debate on "Japan Made" potentially has a lot of angles and offshoots and conspiracy theory type of trappings. But, bottom line for me is Seiko and Miyota/Citizen have a very solid track record for producing quality and value timepieces.

As far as Bill producing watches in Japan. I do not find this unbelievable or questionable.
Being a fan of MKII; I have faith that Bill is confident that these pieces will be produced to his standards. Otherwise, I do not think Bill would go there.

Anyone with the funds and sources can have watches produced in Switzerland or Japan.

I have no doubts the Hawkinge will be a quality timepiece.



Jellytime said:


> What's your source for this? I believe made in Japan means manufactured in Japan. I've not found any info to counter that. Their watches that are manufactured in Malaysia actually say "made in Malaysia".


----------



## Seppia

Jellytime said:


> What's your source for this? I believe made in Japan means manufactured in Japan. I've not found any info to counter that. Their watches that are manufactured in Malaysia actually say "made in Malaysia".


It was discussed pretty extensively in the Seiko forum. 
It comes up regularly, here is an example
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...237.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/86237?page=3


----------



## Jellytime

Seppia said:


> It was discussed pretty extensively in the Seiko forum.
> It comes up regularly, here is an example
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...237.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/86237?page=3


Well, I've read that. Just one poster posting misinformation about made in Japan doesn't mean made in Japan. Then,the next poster refuting that misinformation with a credible source, an email from Seiko rep saying, "yes, made in Japan are made in their Japanese facilities."


----------



## IgniFerroque

Dragoon said:


> One poster (and perhaps more) also related that Seiko pieces with "J" labeling had little to do with the production location but instead designated the intended market, Japan, for those pieces.


As a quibble mostly unrelated to the current topic of discussion, I believe that most of those J model watches aren't sold in Japan, but rather in other regions with laxer labeling laws.


----------



## Seppia

Jellytime said:


> Well, I've read that. Just one poster posting misinformation about made in Japan doesn't mean made in Japan. Then,the next poster refuting that misinformation with a credible source, an email from Seiko rep saying, "yes, made in Japan are made in their Japanese facilities."


This is the thread I was looking for.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/wher...6.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1084156?page=1

If you believe any SKX is made on Japanese soil then go for it. 
The mathematics based on the price seem not to work though.


----------



## Seppia

But maybe somebody from the brand can just step by and clarify


----------



## Darwin

I think that if you want a direct answer from MKII, you'll need to write to Bill directly from the MKII webpage. I haven't seen any evidence of him hanging out - let alone - posting here, with any regularity, in years. The last time Bill posted was about a year ago in response to some controversy about a Kingston that had been assembled from a plank kit using a non-MKII sourced movement and a custom made caseback.



Seppia said:


> But maybe somebody from the brand can just step by and clarify


----------



## Jellytime

Seppia said:


> This is the thread I was looking for.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/wher...6.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1084156?page=1
> 
> If you believe any SKX is made on Japanese soil then go for it.
> The mathematics based on the price seem not to work though.


Very interesting. Thanks for that information.

I guess if the Hawkinge is intended for sale in the US market, it must be correctly designated. Or it they may not have any label printed on them at all.


----------



## calwatchguy

I apologize to forum members that a hastily written post from my iPhone where I didn't fully accurately state my opinion/knowledge about the intricacies of Seiko's manufacturing process launched us down this path. It feels like a philosophical question akin to if a tree falls and no one is around...If a watch is made by a Japanese company using Japanese manufacturing techniques and supervision, do I care if the factory is technically with the national boundary of Japan--not unless I am buying a watch that costs as much as a Grand Seiko. And that is clearly not the price point here. Others may (and clearly do) feel differently. 

As stated, it makes sense to Email MKII if you care that much. I fall in the camp of CMSgtBo here and can't spend any more brain waves on this. 

I am just trying to decide if I like the watch. Back to our regularly scheduled programming I hope. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Yup, I just emailed MKII. 
Will report the info once I get an answer in case anybody is interested.


----------



## Jellytime

Yes I do apologize for helping derail this thread. I'm sure it will be a quality piece even being an "affordable" MKII.


----------



## BigHaole

I am still waiting on my first MKII, so I'm speaking purely from my experience on this forum. But as a small, boutique brand, which commands a price premium, based on quality and design excellence, I think the MKII name being on the watch is far more important than whether the manufacturing hands are Japanese, Malaysian, or even Chinese (frankly, I feel a little racist just typing that). From what I have read about Bill, he wouldn't put his name on it (and risk his reputation), if the quality wasn't there. Frankly, I expect this very first watch will be extra scrutinized. If the design were to my style, I would have no concerns about ordering one.


----------



## Dragoon

Just as a side note to the discussion on manufacturing information.

The watch industry in general guards its manufacturing information, as do many other industries. Seems like most everything in the watch industry is confidential for obvious reasons. When a company goes thru the process of creating a product they do NOT want to give away all their hard earned information and manufacturing details/sources.

So, do not be surprised if MKII does not have readily available information on exact location of manufacturing for Hawkinge. We have had these type of discussions in past on MKII forum and it is accepted by most folks here that this is not information that is generally considered for public consumption.

I would be more surprised if details were made available. Again, my position is this will be an amazing watch. Probably built out the wazoo, like most MKII watches, would be my prediction.


----------



## Dragoon

nt


----------



## Myron

Jellytime said:


> Yes I do apologize for helping derail this thread. I'm sure it will be a quality piece even being an "affordable" MKII.


I'm just glad no one has dared to ask or speculate as to the future value of second hand Hawkinge watches! ;-)


----------



## Jellytime

Myron said:


> I'm just glad no one has dared to ask or speculate as to the future value of second hand Hawkinge watches! ;-)


Maybe if Mr Yao were to announce that it is a LE limited to 300 pieces, then we can start speculating.


----------



## Plat0

Seppia said:


> Yup, I just emailed MKII.
> Will report the info once I get an answer in case anybody is interested.


LoL

Fat chance.


----------



## veggieburger

Hi everyone. New Mkii fan from Sweden here. 

This will be my first Mkii after missing out on the round of Nassaus last year. The Hawkinge is not really a replacement but I think I'll enjoy it for what it is. And lessen the frustration of waiting and possibly missing out on another round of the "Not ready-to-wears". 

Anyway FYI I just wanted to share that Mkii let me know that a box is included with this one as well.


----------



## antero

Hi all, 
Would love to see a ready to wear Explorer, that would somewhat satisfy Vantage fans who sadly don't own a Vantage (ie ME)
Cheers Skinny


----------



## Darwin

Great idea - I've been wondering what watches might be candidates for "ready to wear" treatment. The Blackwater would be my choice but the Paradive is a current production model so I can't see it happening. A ready to wear Vantage, though... Mikey likes it!



antero said:


> Hi all,
> Would love to see a ready to wear Explorer, that would somewhat satisfy Vantage fans who sadly don't own a Vantage (ie ME)
> Cheers Skinny


----------



## TheDude

Guess we can talk about this now... 

I guess we get ship dates tomorrow?


Hawkinge Type 48 no date - ordered May 19th


----------



## TheDude

Jellytime said:


> Yes I do apologize for helping derail this thread. I'm sure it will be a quality piece even being an "affordable" MKII.


Anyone else remember when the "non-affordable" were only $600?


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> Anyone else remember when the "non-affordable" were only $600?


Yeah. I bought my Sea Fighter for about that price.


----------



## USP45Tim

I bought a Stingray for about $600 a few years ago. =P


----------



## Semper Jeep

I could resist the urge no longer. The order has been placed.


----------



## pplateau

Just saw this and ordered one (no-date) ! Iconic homage is right on!


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> Yeah. I bought my Sea Fighter for about that price.


I sold one for about that price. 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

powerband said:


> I sold one for about that price.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


It was all you sir.

It started because of you.


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> It was all you sir.
> 
> It started because of you.


Yep. I take full responsibility. I even initiated the sale to you, my friend. LOL

I do miss that Fighter!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

I really like this watch, it reminds me of the original Timefactors Speedbird. Kudos for having a no-date option. Even though I've already blown my watch fund for the year I am sorely tempted.


----------



## paul.bluedog

No-date ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Based on this thread it seems like the no-date is a bit more popular. I too ordered the no-date. I wonder what the eventual breakdown of the date v no-date will be.


----------



## TheDude

Got a ship date, June 20. As I predicted, probably going to beat my Key West to the door... 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Semper Jeep said:


> Based on this thread it seems like the no-date is a bit more popular. I too ordered the no-date. I wonder what the eventual breakdown of the date v no-date will be.


It is a tough choice. The date font is really nice on the date model. That "5" in the photos looks great.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I ordered a date model.


----------



## MHe225

TheDude said:


> Anyone else remember when the "non-affordable" were only $600?


Yup - it's a (fast) moving target and I find it interesting to read and realize what's being considered "affordable" these days. My views are very different - I guess many people earn their money easier than I do.



Saxon007 said:


> I really like this watch, it reminds me of the original Timefactors Speedbird.


Same here ..... About 7 years ago, I started hunting for an IWC Mark XI or XII (never got either one) and that led me to MKII and also TimeFactors.

I exchanged several e-mails with Bill Yao and learned about the upcoming final run of 10 Quad10's I had to put my name in the hat. While waiting for that one, I got in on Project300 and the Kingston - 3 MKII's on order without ever having held (even seen) one.

Also exchanged e-mails with Eddie Platts, asking about another run of the Lady Speedbird. There are only 50 of these and the plan for a second run (version?) never materialized, unfortunately. It is my understanding that the plan isn't dead yet, but buried deep in the fridge; didn't even make it to the back-burner yet.

So instead of waiting for a his & her set of Speedbirds, two identical (no date) Hawkings will be coming our way. And if Mr. Yao ever decides to offer a smaller / lady version (are you listening?), then that one will be coming our (her) way too. But we're not waiting for that.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_

....Our story begins several weeks ago....._

Him: "Look at that -- Yao is going to introduce a new watch. Check out the pictures...."

Her: "That's nice." _(Her head turns, She draws closer...)_ "Hey that looks good - Get that for me!"

Him: "Seriously??" _ (A fast flurry of two-fingered keyboarding follows....)_

_....So, that is how a *MKII Hawkinge* came to be heading far up North, to the 'Great Land'....._

|>|>


----------



## Plat0

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _
> 
> ....Our story begins several weeks ago....._
> 
> Him: "Look at that -- Yao is going to introduce a new watch. Check out the pictures...."
> 
> Her: "That's nice." _(Her heads turns, She draws closer...)_ "Hey that looks good - Get that for me!"
> 
> Him: "Seriously??" _ (A fast flurry of two-fingered keyboarding follows....)_
> 
> _....So, that is how a *MKII Hawkinge* came to be heading far up North, to the 'Great Land'....._
> 
> |>|>


LoL!

I love this mini tale!

I too was showing my wife the incoming Hawkinge and said "wow! If you try to sell that I'm just going to steal it from you."

I guess it's not going anywhere despite how I feel about it.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Any idea what the dial diameter is? Wondering if I can swap out the dial for a military dial to make the near-perfect field watch.


----------



## mega

Really tempted to pick up this one. It would definitely help with the wait for the 300. The only thing I'm not sure about is the 18mm lug width. I have some straps at 20mm and feel the 18 may be too narrow. Also, I would LOVE to see a bracelet similar to the one for the more recent Mark series. I'm not into Natos but I do love the Maratac strap --- very comfortable and light. Could be a great summer watch. Very intrigued by what else Bill has planned for this ready-to-wear line.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

JFingers said:


> Hawkinge
> 
> And the news accompanying it:
> 
> *Ready-to-Wear Mk II Watches*
> 
> *June 6, 2016 By admin*
> We are pleased to announce the launch of the date and non-date Mk II Hawkinge™ with deliveries beginning June 25th, 2016. The Mk II Hawkinge is the first of what we hope will be an expanding line of ready-to-wear watches. Mk II was founded with the goal of designing and manufacturing high quality vintage inspired watches that would be inexpensive enough to wear every day. Over the last few years we have become known for our ambitious hand crafted limited edition projects. Projects such as the Kingston (and it would appear the Key West GMT and Project 300) have themselves developed into collectors items. More concerned with getting the watches right, we never anticipated that they would become collectible or quite so precious.
> The challenging techniques applied to the Project 300, and especially the Kingston and Key West practically necessitate that they are limited editions. These projects expanded our knowledge of case design and watchmaking. Thanks to our supporters, we had the luxury of utilizing techniques that are rewarding to execute and gratifying for customers to experience. We wouldn't change the way these watches are built or the attention that we pour into them. In fact, even though the nature of these projects limits their production volumes and availability, we want to continue to bring customers projects like these. However, for the last few years, we have been looking for an opportunity to return Mk II to its roots and more inclusive offerings.
> The ready-to-wear line of watches is meant to leverage what we have learned in the last 12 years to renew our commitment to vintage inspired watches that can be used and experienced in the real world. We believe that we have learned enough about watch design that we will be able to offer customers an affordable timepiece that still delivers good value, design and performance. After years of searching for the right elements we have found a movement supplier and a case manufacturer that will enable us to realize those goals. The SII NE15 (aka Seiko 6R15) will enable us to offer functionality and accuracy that is comparable to a standard/elabore grade ETA 2824. In addition to Seiko's reputation for building solid and robust movements the NE15/6R15 should prove to be more affordable and serviceable than a comparable ETA SA movement. For competitive reasons we can't say much about the case manufacturer but we are pleased to announce that this supplier has enabled us to make the watches in Japan.
> If you have followed Mk II for at least the last several years you may be wondering how this new development effected the Plankowners and pre-order customers of the Project GMT/Key West and the Project 300 Plankowners.
> 
> 
> Plankowners and select backers of the Project GMT/Project 300: We are sensitive to and grateful for the time that they have invested in the projects. We have previously contacted them via email with a special offer as well as an explanation of the new line.
> Funding: This first watch was funded using personal savings that were invested into Mk II and did not use funds that were allocated for the Project GMT and the Project 300.
> The Hawkinge is "Made in Japan" which means that the quality control, assembly and testing were performed in Japan, allowing us to maintain focus on the execution of the Project 300 and the Key West GMT.
> Thanks once again to our supporters and customers!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


Why can't Bill start making available again some of his greatest creations, like the Paradive? How long do we have to wait??


----------



## perfectlykevin

Mike Weinberg said:


> Why can't Bill start making available again some of his greatest creations, like the Paradive? How long do we have to wait??


Isn't it available? It's listed on the E-boutique


----------



## tomr

mega said:


> Really tempted to pick up this one. It would definitely help with the wait for the 300. The only thing I'm not sure about is the 18mm lug width. I have some straps at 20mm and feel the 18 may be too narrow. Also, I would LOVE to see a bracelet similar to the one for the more recent Mark series. I'm not into Natos but I do love the Maratac strap --- very comfortable and light. Could be a great summer watch. Very intrigued by what else Bill has planned for this ready-to-wear line.


I agree regarding the 18mm lug width being small. I have always been a fan of the IWC Mark XV, which at 38mm is similar in size and design to the Hawkinge. But the lug width on the IWC is 19mm, and it is also slightly thinner at 11mm. Of course, though, there is no similarity in price.


----------



## TheDude

tomr said:


> I agree regarding the 18mm lug width being small. I have always been a fan of the IWC Mark XV, which at 38mm is similar in size and design to the Hawkinge. But the lug width on the IWC is 19mm, and it is also slightly thinner at 11mm. Of course, though, there is no similarity in price.


1mm is sooooo small. Also, it's much easier to find 18mm straps vs 19mm so at least getting them isn't an issue. Not great if you want to use 20mm that you already have but oh well.


----------



## Plat0

Mike Weinberg said:


> Why can't Bill start making available again some of his greatest creations, like the Paradive? How long do we have to wait??


I don't think you quite "get" what's going on with this line of watches.


----------



## Chromejob

Seppia said:


> I assume you are being pointlessly rude.
> .


I think you're mistaken.


----------



## Seppia

Since you are bringing this up again

As per prior post, I've sent the following inquiry directly from MKII site



Seppia said:


> Hello
> On the specs page, you mention that the Hawkinge and its movement are "made in Japan".
> There has been speculation as to what "made in Japan" means, see for example this thread:
> 
> Where Seiko Watches Are Really Made - A Juicy Mistake?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/wher...6.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1084156?page=1
> 
> Could you please clarify if the Hawkinge is "made in Japan" as in "built and assembled on the geographical area commonly known as Japan" or in a more lax sense?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> Andrea


I have interacted with Yao's amazing customer service.

After sending the above email I receive this:










So I reply politely saying something like
"Thank you very much but this doesn't answer my original question"
And re pasted the question

So I receive this










I re explain that no, that was not what I asked and I get this hilarious response










I think it's safe to assume there's a fairly good probability this watch is made anywhere but Japan.


----------



## Quartersawn

Seppia said:


> ...
> 
> I think it's safe to assume there's a fairly good probability this watch is made anywhere but Japan.


Do you really expect her to read a 29 page internet cat fight full of hearsay about where Seiko watches are made and base her answer on it? You realize that this MKII watch has a Seiko movement but is not a Seiko watch, correct?

The specs say the movement is "Made in Japan" and "Other: Made in Japan" so you conclude that the watch "is made anywhere but Japan".

:roll:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: @Seppia -- I am just wondering why you want to argue about it -- BUT....

*I don't really want to know why you want to argue about it.* :-x

Maybe you can post a perfectly valid response, and explain why you want to argue and speculate what a clearly worded response from MKII REALLY means.....
....Then, I can throw your response back in your face and......








Well. Never Mind.

 Maybe you get the picture. Maybe Not.

Try not to get too wrapped up in *your *concern.

:think: Vote with your cash. Or Not.

Now go away and be quiet, please.

Thank You.


----------



## Chromejob

Getting argumentative with a support rep who is answering your questions to his/her best ability is pointlessly rude. Then posting that exchange with your own condescending commentary is worse. 

Either you really need to brush up on English, or you're trolling. My vote's on the latter. 

Doesn't appear that you really want to buy the watch, and no one can change your mind. So don't. Good day, sir. 

P.S. Welcome to my ignore list. 


\\ Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## Seppia

Saxon007 said:


> Do you really expect her to read a 29 page internet cat fight full of hearsay about where Seiko watches are made and base her answer on it? You realize that this MKII watch has a Seiko movement but is not a Seiko watch, correct?


The 29 page thread is there for her reference. 
The question I asked is fairly easy to understand.
Here again for your convenience:

Could you please clarify if the Hawkinge is "made in Japan" as in "built and assembled on the geographical area commonly known as Japan" or in a more lax sense?

It's not very complex and doesn't need a lot of esoteric research on MKII side (assuming they know where the watches they sell are built, which I imagine and hope it's the case).

The non-response to an extremely simple question that has zero confidentiality concerns is what leads me to believe there's something unclear


----------



## Seppia

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: @Seppia -- I am just wondering why you want to argue about it -- BUT....
> 
> *I don't really want to know why you want to argue about it.* :-x
> 
> Maybe you can post a perfectly valid response, and explain why you want to argue and speculate what a clearly worded response from MKII REALLY means.....
> ....Then, I can throw your response back in your face and......
> 
> :think: Vote with your cash. Or Not.


I'm not arguing about it, I am asking questions MKII can or cannot decide to answer.

Of course I vote with my cash, I could never buy a homage watch where I pay now and get the watch years later, nor I would buy a watch with a very derivative design whose key feature is "hey it's available as soon as you pay for it!"



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Now go away and be quiet, please.
> 
> Thank You.


Who are you to tell me to go away?


----------



## Quartersawn

Seppia said:


> The 29 page thread is there for her reference.
> The question I asked is fairly easy to understand.
> Here again for your convenience:
> 
> Could you please clarify if the Hawkinge is "made in Japan" as in "built and assembled on the geographical area commonly known as Japan" or in a more lax sense?
> 
> It's not very complex and doesn't need a lot of esoteric research on MKII side (assuming they know where the watches they sell are built, which I imagine and hope it's the case).
> 
> The non-response to an extremely simple question that has zero confidentiality concerns is what leads me to believe there's something unclear


There is no need to clarify, I understood your question. Her answer was not a "non-response". She is standing by the very clear statement on the website that the watch is made in Japan. Your inability to accept the response is your own issue.


----------



## mlb212

Seppia said:


> I'm not arguing about it, I am asking questions MKII can or cannot decide to answer.
> 
> Of course I vote with my cash, I could never buy a homage watch where I pay now and get the watch years later, nor I would buy a watch with a very derivative design whose key feature is "hey it's available as soon as you pay for it!"
> 
> Who are you to tell me to go away?


Can somebody help me figure out how to ignore posts from specific posters?


----------



## Aceldama

People, don't feed the troll...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mlb212 said:


> Can somebody help me figure out how to ignore posts from specific posters?


 Click on their profile and then work your way down one step -- I see on the left menu --'Add to Ignore List" - <ENTER> -- Are You sure?? <OH YEAH> etc.

Glad to help.

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

mlb212 said:


> Can somebody help me figure out how to ignore posts from specific posters?


Click on his name > View Profile > "Add to Ignore List" will be on the left hand side under their picture > confirm your section > Continue enjoyment of forum without anal retentive circular arguments...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@Seppia

I am Me. Wanna argue about that?








I am He who will add you to my IGNORE list _before_ you have seen this.

Congratulations -- (You are the First there.) 

--- Have a Great Day ---


----------



## Seppia

I have a hard time understanding how criticizing a brand is "trolling". 
I love your concept of a debate, when someone disagrees with you and expresses his opinion he is put on ignore lists and called a troll. 

No worries guys, I'll leave now (as requested by one of you), so you can keep saying to each other how awesome MKII is.


----------



## Arthur

Seppia said:


> I'm not arguing about it, I am asking questions MKII can or cannot decide to answer.
> 
> Of course I vote with my cash, I could never buy a homage watch where I pay now and get the watch years later, nor I would buy a watch with a very derivative design whose key feature is "hey it's available as soon as you pay for it!"
> 
> Who are you to tell me to go away?


What part of "made in Japan" do you not understand? 
You are not going to buy this watch, already stated that you would never buy watches that require up front money and long delivery times, thus MKII is not going to be a choice.
You got adequate, reasonable responses from Kate at MKII, but you persist in this silly, mindless quest to determine the exact geographic location of the factory that produces the Hawkinge. Fact is no one else cares about this except you! I don't give a whit about where they are made. Obviously the assembly point was sufficiently equipped and knowledgable enough to satisfy Bill Yao, and I can guarantee you that if it satisfies him, the folks on this forum who OWN and HAVE EXPERIENCED the quality of MKII watches, will be very happy.
My advice to you sir, go to your local mall, buy a Seiko and forget about MKII, which you obviously are not interested in, outside of coming on here and stirring up trouble.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

There's some saying about a dead horse and hitting it with your foot. Youve made your point and asked your question, not sure what the continued quest accomplishes. For a $600 watch, people aren't super wrapped up in your issue clearly. Pretty clear this watch isn't a fit for your horological needs. 

I have to say I never thought I would have to ignore someone on a watch forum....

edit: oops, should have read Arthur's post. I agree with what he said .


----------



## Plat0

I know them when I see them right in the beginning. 

I have a super sensitive a-hole detector.


----------



## powerband

Seppia, I can appreciate your skepticism, but you're posing a question in search of an answer that's irrelevant to this community, not because it turns a blind eye but because it has experience with the obsessive nature of the watchmaker Bill Yao. 

MKII has had numerous years and watch models that prove quality standards superior to the typical boutique watch brand. 

As such, fans of MKII have an inherent trust that Bill Yao will be associated with only watches that pass his well-known standard, whether they originate from Japan or Mars.

I don't think members here are afflicted by the Essence Bias, in which an item is associated with its past that has nothing to do with its current material existence.

Many would pay millions for a raggedy-old wooden stool that Marilyn Monroe randomly sat on in some bar, but stay away from a perfectly good cardigan sweater worn by H!tler. This is Essence Bias. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Let me preface this by saying I don't care where any part of the watch is made.

However, this company is responsible for the Sii movements.

http://www.timemodule.com/sii/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=9

Fully owned by Seiko but located in Hong Kong. Who knows what that means if anything.

Ask -them- where their movements are made.

You still seemingly have the question about where the watches are assembled, which hopefully can be answered to your satisfaction at some point in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Thanks a lot to powerband and TheDude. 

It is possible to have different views without insulting other members. 

Thanks again


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> Can somebody help me figure out how to ignore posts from specific posters?


In Tapatalk, it's called Block.


----------



## Pentameter

Seppia said:


> Since you are bringing this up again
> 
> As per prior post, I've sent the following inquiry directly from MKII site
> 
> I have interacted with Yao's amazing customer service.
> 
> After sending the above email I receive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I reply politely saying something like
> "Thank you very much but this doesn't answer my original question"
> And re pasted the question
> 
> So I receive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re explain that no, that was not what I asked and I get this hilarious response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to assume there's a fairly good probability this watch is made anywhere but Japan.


let me translate for you:

ITS MADE IN JAPAN


----------



## Pentameter

Seppia said:


> Who are you to tell me to go away?


who are YOU to question MkII that when they say something is "made in Japan" that it may not actually be? What would lead you to believe they would misrepresent or mislead about this? I think this is why you are getting circular or unclear answers from them - to them they are answering the question, it is Made in Japan - what grounds does anyone have to question the validity of this? And if your answer is because another watch company does this, I would say that is not sufficient - MkII is NOT this other watch company.


----------



## song31

I have to agree its a good direction and I like alot about it but I think a 39 wil be on the way as this is too small for most all but the smallest of 6"ers which i know have been waiting for a little addition


----------



## calwatchguy

In an interesting twist, for the first time ever, the wife came to me this weekend and asked if she could wear one of my watches. Hmm, and now this great little watch comes up. It may be a good fit for her. Something to noodle on.


----------



## thejollywatcher

More and more....I'm starting to warm up to the idea that sizewise (especially the lug width being 18mm), this might be a nice surprise gift for my GF.....:-d


----------



## jajola

Love the look of this thing, but I'd need a time machine to take me back 20 years for it to fit on my wrist.


----------



## Cauchy

This jumped to the top of my purchase list. Great to see at least one manufacturer out there making watches at a more classic size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg

Plat0 said:


> I don't think you quite "get" what's going on with this line of watches.


No, I sure don't. I clicked the "Notify me" button for a Paradive two years ago and have heard nothing. Please explain it to me.


----------



## powerband

Cauchy said:


> Great to see at least one manufacturer out there making watches at a more classic size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm there with you on the size. I like some watches that are slightly bigger but will always like a nice watch at a classic size, this one included.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

This thread is worthless without pictures...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Mike Weinberg said:


> No, I sure don't. I clicked the "Notify me" button for a Paradive two years ago and have heard nothing. Please explain it to me.


:think: A couple of considerations come to mind. When you sign up for notifications from MKII, you should also insure that any messages are not being routed to a 'spam' or 'junk' folder. When I first signed up, MKII's emails were being filtered to a junk folder. So I had to 'fix' that.

In my email, I have the option to either 'whitelist' (accept) or 'blacklist' (reject) messages according to the email address or domain name they originate from, so I made sure to 'whitelist' MKII's addresses, so I actually see the email notifications - so, since then, I can confirm that MKII's notifications do indeed arrive.

1) I don't think any sapphire-bezeled Paradives have been available for the last couple of years -- I am signed up for notifications for these from MKII, and I haven't received any.

2) I think that the Paradive and the 'Limited Edition PMWF Graywater' share the same case, bezel, bezel insert and bracelet (and maybe other common parts as well). I know from closely following the production of the 'Graywater' that there were some issues with component parts from suppliers that failed to meet MKII's rigourous standards for quality. That could have created a 'supply bottleneck' for parts necessary to enable production of both of these watches.

3) As far as I know, there is only One watchmaker at MKII assembling and testing these watches. The Watchmaker is also involved with every aspect of MKII's endeavors, since it is a 'One Man Show'. That includes all aspects of the Creative Processes involved with producing the different existing Product Lines, and developing new ones -- along with all the other things that need attention.

If you do get a notification, and you hesitate to act on it, there is a fair chance that you will miss out. I 'dilly-dally-ed' on the 'Fulcrum' and missed out on that. There is a lot of demand for MKII's Products -- That may be because of the reputation for Quality and Value that these watches have.

--- Best ---


----------



## Pentameter

looks fantastic! Congrats… Can you throw that puppy on a NATO so we can get some views of that?


----------



## powerband

goyoneuff said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures...


Looks great and plenty big enough for me. What size is your wrist?

Any initial comments on quality, fit and finish?

Thanks for sharing these pictures.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Really miss my old lady XV, purged her time ago... have tried a bunch of "affordables" to replace her, none came close... Until now...!!!

I will answer all you guys would like tomorrow morning, just ask away... and will post more pictures!

Don't have 18mm NATOs anymore, but Perlon. Will pic tomorrow. Also 20mm to see what happens!!!

In short,

FANTASTIC!


powerband said:


> Looks great and plenty big enough for me. What size is your wrist?
> 
> Any initial comments on quality, fit and finish?
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pictures.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

goyoneuff said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures...


|>|> Good Job! *Thanks* for the Pics...

Any initial thoughts you'd like to share??

--- Excellent ---

:-!


----------



## TheMeasure

goyoneuff said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Enjoy!! I thought I ordered fairly quickly when Bill sent the special email out and was excited that mine is shipping on the 20th. That's awesome you got yours already. Thanks for the many pics at different angles. Your pics further solidify my choice for the Type 48 Non-date.


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Very nice!! Enjoy!! I thought I ordered fairly quickly when Bill sent the special email out and was excited that mine is shipping on the 20th. That's awesome you got yours already. Thanks for the many pics at different angles. Your pics further solidify my choice for the Type 48 Non-date.


Same here - June 20. Definitely nice to see the photos!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: A couple of considerations come to mind. When you sign up for notifications from MKII, you should also insure that any messages are not being routed to a 'spam' or 'junk' folder. When I first signed up, MKII's emails were being filtered to a junk folder. So I had to 'fix' that.
> 
> In my email, I have the option to either 'whitelist' (accept) or 'blacklist' (reject) messages according to the email address or domain name they originate from, so I made sure to 'whitelist' MKII's addresses, so I actually see the email notifications - so, since then, I can confirm that MKII's notifications do indeed arrive.
> 
> 1) I don't think any sapphire-bezeled Paradives have been available for the last couple of years -- I am signed up for notifications for these from MKII, and I haven't received any.
> 
> 2) I think that the Paradive and the 'Limited Edition PMWF Graywater' share the same case, bezel, bezel insert and bracelet (and maybe other common parts as well). I know from closely following the production of the 'Graywater' that there were some issues with component parts from suppliers that failed to meet MKII's rigourous standards for quality. That could have created a 'supply bottleneck' for parts necessary to enable production of both of these watches.
> 
> 3) As far as I know, there is only One watchmaker at MKII assembling and testing these watches. The Watchmaker is also involved with every aspect of MKII's endeavors, since it is a 'One Man Show'. That includes all aspects of the Creative Processes involved with producing the different existing Product Lines, and developing new ones -- along with all the other things that need attention.
> 
> If you do get a notification, and you hesitate to act on it, there is a fair chance that you will miss out. I 'dilly-dally-ed' on the 'Fulcrum' and missed out on that. There is a lot of demand for MKII's Products -- That may be because of the reputation for Quality and Value that these watches have.
> 
> --- Best ---


OK, well thank you for taking the time and trouble to explain all of this.


----------



## pplateau

Also flipped my XV long time ago and immediately ordered the Hawkinge when I saw it a few days ago. It will be a keeper this time for sure. I don't need to spend thousands of dollars for another XV replacement, in fact I've come to appreciate the kin at lower price watches better for all around wear. I like everything about it; thanks for the pics. I hope to have it in hand by end of month or so. This one should be a winner for MKII.


----------



## mda13x

TheDude that is quite the mk collection going on! You have pictures of all the siblings together?


----------



## mda13x

Agreed!


----------



## mda13x

Looks fantastic, Ordered the no date!


----------



## Chromejob

goyoneuff said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [&#8230;]


Woohoo! Lovely. But -- you forgot a lume shot. 



mda13x said:


> TheDude that is quite the mk collection going on! You have pictures of all the siblings together?


Check the "family portrait" thread in this forum.


----------



## goyoneuff

Ask... and you shall receive!










Couldn't this morning, it was too bright !  


Chromejob said:


> Woohoo! Lovely. But -- you forgot a lume shot.
> 
> Check the "family portrait" thread in this forum.


----------



## goyoneuff

Good morning!!

(I am actually late today.... )


----------



## goyoneuff

Hope these help !

A few angles and a few with different straps... and it looks like a 20mm NATO does not work !!!

It is very nice to see all brushed surfaces ! ;-)

For reference and comparison with a well know suspect:














































Grey two piece Zulu:




























Black Perlon:




























Grey Perlon:




























Blue Perlon:


----------



## sennaster

Looks like that smooth bezel is removable ( i.e.: could be a base for a future model )

What do you think G, are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Semper Jeep

Goyoneuff - That looks great on the grey zulu. I think you've just sold me on ordering one for mine. Now let's see what gets here first...


----------



## Cauchy

Thanks for the pictures. You may have just cinched the MkII as my next purchase. What's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking? 


goyoneuff said:


> Hope these help !
> 
> A few angles and a few with different straps... and it looks like a 20mm NATO does not work !!!
> 
> It is very nice to see all brushed surfaces ! ;-)
> 
> For reference and comparison with a well know suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey two piece Zulu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Perlon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Perlon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Perlon:


----------



## goyoneuff

I think you are right... Was thinking very similar, a Sub-like perhaps? Well, I am not a watchmaker, but it does look like removable one... 


sennaster said:


> Looks like that smooth bezel is removable ( i.e.: could be a base for a future model )
> 
> What do you think G, are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Happy to hear, I think she is stunning !!!



Semper Jeep said:


> Goyoneuff - That looks great on the grey zulu. I think you've just sold me on ordering one for mine. Now let's see what gets here first...


Not at all, I am all girly wrists... 6.75" . She wears really nice !!!



Cauchy said:


> Thanks for the pictures. You may have just cinched the MkII as my next purchase. What's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OkiFrog

Who makes the two-piece Zulu strap? Thanks for posting the great pictures.



goyoneuff said:


> I think you are right... Was thinking very similar, a Sub-like perhaps? Well, I am not a watchmaker, but it does look like removable one...
> 
> Happy to hear, I think she is stunning !!!
> 
> Not at all, I am all girly wrists... 6.75" . She wears really nice !!!


----------



## goyoneuff

Long day... on the drive home, noticed THOSE hands !!!


----------



## Cauchy

Good to hear! Should be just right on my 7 inch wrist then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Reflective borders on the hands!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

goyoneuff said:


> .... Not at all, I am all girly wrists... 6.75" . She wears really nice !!!


Thanks for all the photos and your wrist-size info. I think we are going to enjoy ours a lot: looks are fantastic and size seems just right (for us). 
Can't wait for the Hawking's to show up .....

Funny, they'll beat our KeyWest's and P300's to our door, even though those had quite a head start :-d


----------



## song31

I had the same exact thought- that watch is made for a larger timepiece on a ladies wrist


----------



## goyoneuff

You calling me a lady?   .

Well... I DO have lady's wrist at 6.75....










Buenos días!!!

Coffee time !. 


song31 said:


> I had the same exact thought- that watch is made for a larger timepiece on a ladies wrist


----------



## song31

my god those pics are beautiful- ii imagine you will be responsible for an upswing in Hawkinge ordering!


----------



## goyoneuff

Long day... still in the office...


----------



## heebs

goyoneuff said:


> Long day... still in the office...


"Liked" for the pics. Not for you still being in the office.


----------



## TheDude

So how exactly can a Hawkinge be "build in process"? 

Obviously there's no building taking place... What's being done in phase 3?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> So how exactly can a Hawkinge be "build in process"?
> 
> Obviously there's no building taking place... What's being done in phase 3?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


According to some ...edited by mod..., it's probably being rebuilt in Japan after having it initially built in China just so fulfill its "made in Japan" requirement.


----------



## Seppia

I would appreciate if you stopped insulting me please.


----------



## Plat0

Seppia said:


> I would appreciate if you stopped insulting me please.


LoL!


----------



## Seppia

Plat0 said:


> LoL!


I do not see what's so funny. 
I came in this topic asking questions and expressing an opinion. 
After I've been asked to leave I've left. 
I have never insulted anyone. 
I haven't counted but this must be the third time you call me names (I specifically remember a-hole and this one). 
I think you should stop, as this is very rude and WUS is generally a fairly civil place.


----------



## Plat0

Awww come on man! I really did not mean to hurt anybody's feelings. I apologize if I did but I did think that we were all big boys around here that could handle a few jabs.


----------



## TheDude

I'm in phase 5 now... Prepped for shipping. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> So how exactly can a Hawkinge be "build in process"?
> 
> Obviously there's no building taking place... What's being done in phase 3?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


:think: For the Hawkinge my 'Lovely Bride' just received, I recognized Bill's handwriting on the timing card....Where the watch's timekeeping variation is recorded.

:think: Do You suppose he could be double-checking each watch at this step before it goes out, so that the new owner can be satisfied with great timekeeping??

That would take some time, and if any adjustments were called for, maybe even a little more to get it 'just right.'

Hope you get yours, very soon.

--- Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Plat0 said:


> LoL!























(Double that) LOL LOL


----------



## MHe225

Seppia said:


> .... After I've been asked to leave I've left ....


:-s

You have just answered one of the bigger philosophical questions:

_If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound? _

Thanks for that. Much better than all that mundane stuff about the Hawkinge's actual build-location.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Plat0 said:


> Awww come on man! I really did not mean to hurt anybody's feelings. I apologize if I did but I did think that we were all big boys around here that could handle a few jabs.




:think: My Grandma always said, "If you can't stand the heat....Stay outta the kitchen!"

*Wise*.....She Was.

|>|>


----------



## Seppia

Wow you guys are so badass, I'm not sure I can stand all the awesomeness, I might need anti-awesomeness glasses. 
Especially OmegaCosmicTurd who unnecessarily stirs stuff up repeatedly when all is settled in a civil manner!

Keep being awesome man!


----------



## powerband

Gentlemen, let's keep the MKII forum a respectful and friendly place for everyone.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

powerband said:


> Gentlemen, let's keep the MKII forum a respectful and friendly place for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


 Well.... I'll Certainly drink to that.....
















p.s. -- And that ("respectful and friendly") should certainly apply to communications with those that work at different companies or merchants who provide the products that we desire.....


----------



## Chromejob

Guys, stop taunting others with an interest in the brand. It's an open forum, users should be able to read these threads without finding insults about them. 

In fact, it's an official brand forum IIRC, so the schoolboy behavior is discrediting Bill. Cease and desist, please.


----------



## TheDude

Seppia said:


> Wow you guys are so badass, I'm not sure I can stand all the awesomeness, I might need anti-awesomeness glasses.
> Especially OmegaCosmicTurd who unnecessarily stirs stuff up repeatedly when all is settled in a civil manner!
> 
> Keep being awesome man!


I tolerate your obsessive curiosity but you're the new guy here. You're bashing a long-standing and respected member of our group.

You should be attempting to acclimate to our dynamic, not running roughshod over the established set of conventions.

Your persistent and vocal questioning of the brand's credibility persisted for too long. It's just natural to expect a little ribbing because you came on so strong during your first interactions with us.

You can ignore the ribbing, you can articulate that you accept it, or you can rail against it. The latter seems to be what you've chosen and is why you've found yourself embroiled in the back and forth insults and name-calling.

I'd say accepting the gentle ribbing would be most prudent, we'll likely all accept you into the group and forget about this eventually.


----------



## calwatchguy

Agree with TheDude and ChromeJob who both made very logical statements. Hopefully we all move on, and I apologize for my role in getting this thread off the rails. Let's try to play nice in the sandbox as this is supposed to be a fun place to chat about our hobby (addiction?) with other WIS. 

Congrats to those who have gotten their new pieces. They look awesome. As always, I look forward to more in the wild pics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Changing things up, trying the Hawkinge on a new Maratac Mil-Series band.


----------



## pplateau

Looks good on the Maratac! Let's see some more pics guys?! Awaiting my Hawkinge delivery!!! But just found out not til mid July, ah well!


----------



## calwatchguy

Coincidentally or not, Worn and Wound just did a write up on the Mark 11 releases. Not sure if can put links like that here, but a simple trip to the google machine will lead you to it.


----------



## timeturner7

I believe they will also be writing up a review on the Hawkinge, which I am looking forward to reading.


----------



## Chromejob

OF COURSE you can. (He said, half-ducking from the possible swat on the head from CMSgt.)

Time Spec: The Mark 11 - worn&wound



> For those feeling the Mk. 11 pull, MK II recently launched the *Hawkinge*, a value-driven homage to this venerable classic built to MK II's stringent standards. Stay tuned for our review.


----------



## calwatchguy

Chromejob said:


> OF COURSE you can. (He said, half-ducking from the possible swat on the head from CMSgt.)
> 
> Time Spec: The Mark 11 - worn&wound


Ah yes, I didn't make it all the way to the end. Damn my ADD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau

More wrist shots anyone who recently received theirs? thx!


----------



## OkiFrog

Really loving this watch.


----------



## pplateau

Nice! Thanks for the wrist shot. Looks swish on the grey nato; but I think I like the oem leather too.


----------



## OkiFrog

pplateau said:


> Nice! Thanks for the wrist shot. Looks swish on the grey nato; but I think I like the oem leather too.


The great dilemma, it looks good on everything.


----------



## TheMeasure

The Hawkinge arrived today! Really happy I picked this one up, I feel it will be another classic from MKII. I always loved the idea of the Quad 10, but the proportions seemed slightly off, so I kept passing on them. To me the Hawkinge is the perfect size for this style. As Bill mentions the refinements of the Quad 10 to this, makes it more wearable. I like the addition of the Circle-Y and moving the MKII logo under the 12 o'clock marker. It balances the dial out and leaves less empty space. The quality is exactly what you expect from MKII. I had plans of throwing on shoulder less spring bars, which Bill included!!..nice touch, thank you. Also planned on strapping it down with a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO, but like the stock leather a lot more than I thought I would. The color should patina nicely. Alright enough talk, on with the pics..enjoy!!











































pplateau said:


> More wrist shots anyone who recently received theirs? thx!


As you wish..


----------



## calwatchguy

Nice pics^^^


----------



## TheMeasure

calwatchguy said:


> Nice pics^^^


Much appreciated


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> The Hawkinge arrived today! Really happy I picked this one up, I feel it will be another classic from MKII. I always loved the idea of the Quad 10, but the proportions seemed slightly off, so I kept passing on them. To me the Hawkinge is the perfect size for this style. As Bill mentions the refinements of the Quad 10 to this, makes it more wearable. I like the addition of the Circle-Y and moving the MKII logo under the 12 o'clock marker. It balances the dial out and leaves less empty space. The quality is exactly what you expect from MKII. I had plans of throwing on shoulder less spring bars, which Bill included!!..nice touch, thank you. Also planned on strapping it down with a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO, but like the stock leather a lot more than I thought I would. The color should patina nicely. Alright enough talk, on with the pics..enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 8539994
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540002
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540010
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540018
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540026
> 
> 
> As you wish..
> 
> View attachment 8540034
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540042
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540050
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540058
> 
> 
> View attachment 8540066


Totally agree on all points and great picture review. I think I might switch back to the leather OEM band now! I have a Phoenix Admiralty Grey inbound and will post pictures when it arrives. Thanks again.


----------



## OkiFrog

Are the shoulder less spring bars better for NATO straps? Thanks.


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Totally agree on all points and great picture review. I think I might switch back to the leather OEM band now! I have a Phoenix Admiralty Grey inbound and will post pictures when it arrives. Thanks again.


Thanks for the kind words. I usually choose either a bracelet, NATOs or rubber over leather. I'm sure I'll swap to the Admiralty Grey eventually but this OEM look has my liking!



OkiFrog said:


> Are the shoulder less spring bars better for NATO straps? Thanks.


YES!!. They are more secure as they extend further into the lug holes than the flanged bars. It eliminates any chance of the fabric catching or snagging on the flange part of the bars. I use shoulder less bars on all my watches with drilled lugs regardless of the strap it's on. Give them a shot, you won't go back to flanged.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'm starting to get anxious for mine to ship. :-x


----------



## bompi

Really nice pictures. It's tempting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't buy any watch until I get my Key West... ;-))


----------



## TheMeasure

bompi said:


> Really nice pictures. It's tempting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't buy any watch until I get my Key West... ;-))


Thank you. 
It's easier to forgive yourself of a broken promise


----------



## calwatchguy

bompi said:


> Really nice pictures. It's tempting (even though I promised myself I wouldn't buy any watch until I get my Key West... ;-))


Same. But it's getting harder to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Mine is due to arrive Monday. Was picked up by USPS at MkII before noon today.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Just ordered mine and I can't wait to receive it. I'll be in the with date minority.


----------



## pplateau

Curious as to when you ordered yours? I ordered early June, this month, and they say won't be shipped til
18 July. Now they say 11 July; hurray; sooner is better!


----------



## stew77

Mine arrived a couple days ago! The leather strap is a very nice quality strap, but mine went straight onto a dark grey nato...

The 38mm case is by far the smallest case in my collection, so it took me a bit to warm up to the smaller case size, but I did come around and must admit that the proportions are spot on and a great vintage nod to the IWC and JLC Mark 11 watches. A very high quality piece from Mkii and Mr. Yao! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Congratulations to the owners of the new MKII Hawkinge! :-!

:think: If You are looking for some more information and photos....

 Here is a link to the *Worn and Wound *review of the _*Hawkinge*_ ---> MK II Hawkinge Review - worn&wound

---- Best Wishes ----


----------



## Chromejob

OkiFrog said:


> Are the shoulder less spring bars better for NATO straps? Thanks.


I'm partial to Maratac's, the pins are longer (and almost extend to the end of the lug hole on Kingston / Nassau case, a Rolex feature if you look at vintage watch pics), and they're well built. I have pics somewhere back in the forum archives, showing the length of the pins compared with Mk II's oem spring bars.





































\\ Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## MontRoyal

Well crap. I think I just found my next watch after stumbling onto this forum section and thread. This is literally a perfectly designed watch. It's like
somebody reached inside my head and pulled out the perfect design elements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude




----------



## pplateau

Nice wrist shots, thanks! What size wrist are you?


----------



## goyoneuff

Very girly 6.53 to 6.71 wrists...





























pplateau said:


> Nice wrist shots, thanks! What size wrist are you?


----------



## pplateau

Girly? NOT! Same as me. Thanks.


----------



## loqv75

stew77 said:


> Mine arrived a couple days ago! The leather strap is a very nice quality strap, but mine went straight onto a dark grey nato...
> 
> The 38mm case is by far the smallest case in my collection, so it took me a bit to warm up to the smaller case size, but I did come around and must admit that the proportions are spot on and a great vintage nod to the IWC and JLC Mark 11 watches. A very high quality piece from Mkii and Mr. Yao! :-!


God! that is a nice homage!


----------



## loqv75

Im not a fan of watches with date but for some reason I prefer it with date I don't know why, very good job for a decent price!


----------



## MontRoyal

goyoneuff said:


> Very girly 6.53 to 6.71 wrists...


Ohhhh looks so excellent! I also have small girly wrists. This case size looks great! My order is placed. Can't wait for it to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Quick shot of the Hawkinge and Kingston on maratac zulus. The Hawkinge officially belongs to my wife now so you guys won't be seeing wrist pics of it anymore. Unless I order a nondate for myself. Hmmmm...


----------



## Semper Jeep

Just got my shipping notice! :-!


----------



## Jboston

Semper Jeep said:


> Just got my shipping notice! :-!


Congrats! When did you place your order? My estimated ship date is July 25, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that by some miracle mine will ship early since my birthday is on the 24th.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Jboston said:


> Congrats! When did you place your order? My estimated ship date is July 25, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that by some miracle mine will ship early since my birthday is on the 24th.


I placed my order on June 9th. My estimated ship date was actually July 25th so it ended up shipping a bit early.


----------



## Jboston

Semper Jeep said:


> I placed my order on June 9th. My estimated ship date was actually July 25th so it ended up shipping a bit early.


So you're saying there's a chance. Thanks, you've given me hope and that's all I can ask for. I'm turning the big 4-0, and I think a new hawkinge would be a perfect way to celebrate.


----------



## TheDude

I never wear this but I just realized it's pretty similar to the Hawkinge (except much larger).

Insane deal too - less than $400 for an ETA (actually the most accurate watch I own) and it arrived days after I ordered it.


----------



## cpotters

TheDude said:


> I never wear this but I just realized it's pretty similar to the Hawkinge (except much larger).
> 
> Insane deal too - less than $400 for an ETA (actually the most accurate watch I own) and it arrived days after I ordered it.


Dude, who makes that one?


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> Dude, who makes that one?


http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-Uhr-VINTAGE-automatic,194.html


----------



## Kestrel6

Has anyone performed an accuracy check on the Hawkinge? Thanks!


----------



## TheDude

Kestrel6 said:


> Has anyone performed an accuracy check on the Hawkinge? Thanks!


Mine is a little fast. From a few to a handful of seconds per day. Got up to about 18sec fast total the other day...


----------



## Kestrel6

~+2 a day is pretty spot on! Thanks for sharing and congrats


----------



## pplateau

My Hawkinge has landed just a couple days after one month! Promptly put it on a grey nato for summer wear! (6 3/4 " wrist).

Love to see a pic or photoshop of this watch on a BOR ss bracelet! ? !


----------



## ca_ng

Just received mine today. Ordered it 6/23 and 2+ weeks ahead of schedule. Photos coming soon, with a comparison to my Mark XII


----------



## Plat0

Kestrel6 said:


> Has anyone performed an accuracy check on the Hawkinge? Thanks!


The one in my household (it belongs to my wife now) is about 3 seconds fast a day measured in the last 5 days


----------



## Kestrel6

Plat0 said:


> The one in my household (it belongs to my wife now) is about 3 seconds fast a day measured in the last 5 days


Thank you very much! Makes it that much harder for me to wait and save up!


----------



## ca_ng

Here's a few photos comparing my newly arrived MKII Hawkinge date with a IWC Mark 12. In some ways I bought mine as a backup & compliment to the Mk 12, which is going in for service soon.

The Hawkinge design details are spot on,and I feel the build is very good for its class, though I wish it were 1-2mm thinner. It is quite a bit chunkier than I am used to. Thickness aside, I compare it to, and favor it over, a Sinn 556 I flipped, with longer lugs that provide better balance and strap versatility.


----------



## avusblue

cn24 said:


> Here's a few photos comparing my newly arrived MKII Hawkinge date with a IWC Mark 12. In some ways I bought mine as a backup & compliment to the Mk 12, which is going in for service soon.
> 
> The Hawkinge design details are spot on,and I feel the build is very good for its class, though I wish it were 1-2mm thinner. It is quite a bit chunkier than I am used to. Thickness aside, I compare it to, and favor it over, a Sinn 556 I flipped, with longer lugs that provide better balance and strap versatility.


@cn24: GREAT pics and comparison! Thanks for taking the time to post them. Meanwhile, my no-date example just arrived today, and I agree, it's a beauty. #233 checking in:



Cheers!


----------



## MontRoyal

cn24 said:


> Here's a few photos comparing my newly arrived MKII Hawkinge date with a IWC Mark 12. In some ways I bought mine as a backup & compliment to the Mk 12, which is going in for service soon.
> 
> The Hawkinge design details are spot on,and I feel the build is very good for its class, though I wish it were 1-2mm thinner. It is quite a bit chunkier than I am used to. Thickness aside, I compare it to, and favor it over, a Sinn 556 I flipped, with longer lugs that provide better balance and strap versatility.
> 
> View attachment 8725674
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725690
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725666
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725682
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725658


Thanks for the comparison. I've got one ordered. I'm looking forward to seeing the build and finish quality.

How would to say the fit and finish compares to the IWC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmassony

cn24 said:


> The Hawkinge design details are spot on,and I feel the build is very good for its class, though I wish it were 1-2mm thinner. It is quite a bit chunkier than I am used to.
> 
> View attachment 8725666
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725682


That's a big reason why I flipped mine. The combination of thickness/chunkiness seemed like the wrong proportions for my wrist (7.5"). The effect was even more pronounced on a NATO, which is mostly how I wanted to wear it.

It's too bad because I love the fit and finish, and all the wrist shots look amazing. A truly exceptional value.


----------



## TheDude

TheDude said:


> Mine is a little fast. From a few to a handful of seconds per day. Got up to about 18sec fast total the other day...


This might not be super clear. What I intended this to mean is that over the course of several days (I say "total" in my original post) the watch became 18 seconds fast. Each individual day was not excessive.

This is worse than my other MkII watches though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

MontRoyal said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I've got one ordered. I'm looking forward to seeing the build and finish quality. How would to say the fit and finish compares to the IWC?


First of all, its amazing to compare the Hawkinge to a watch that's at least five times the price! In general I think the MKII is an excellent value that updates the classic styling.

The Mark 12 is more refined with its svelte size, the case is slightly more polished, with an almost oiled finished, and the steel itself is a little brighter with a hint less yellow tone. The top face of the bezel in the Mk12 is polished, which I believe is a departure from the Mk11, giving it a less tool-ish look than its roots and the MKII. I really like the cool concentric brushing on the caseback of the Hawkinge. I've had a handful of watches in the Hawkinge's price range and it has a superior consistent finish.

The feel of winding is different as well - you can feel the gear resistance when winding the Hawkinge while the Mk 12 is silky smooth and solid. Like similar watches, you can hear the movement (rotor?) rattle a bit when you shake your wrist.

On the wrist the Hawkinge feels almost twice as thick as the Mark 12, but I don't think this is a negative mark. In short sleeve weather the Mark 12 wears small on my 6.75"-7" wrists, and the Hawkinge's thickness gives it a contemporary look.

Photos below of the Hawkinge on a ToxicNato kangaroo strap.


----------



## Jboston

Mine arrived earlier than scheduled. It's a great watch. Has anyone tried theirs on a bracelet? I find myself to be more of a bracelet person.


----------



## TheTitusFactor

Love this! The perfect everyday watch.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

pplateau said:


> My Hawkinge has landed just a couple days after one month! Promptly put it on a grey nato for summer wear! (6 3/4 " wrist).
> 
> Love to see a pic or photoshop of this watch on a BOR ss bracelet! ? !


 Check this out....

Link ---> What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 473

|>|>


----------



## MrDagon007

Here is mine, it arrived yesterday:










It is absolutely lovely. Crisp and readable, understated yet special.
I agree that ideally it would have been a little thinner considering its 38mm diameter.

If someone finds a well fitting bracelet, do post.


----------



## jpfwatch

I got mine today! Customs charged me 133 euro.....
But it's a great watch.


----------



## Jboston




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

pplateau said:


> My Hawkinge has landed just a couple days after one month! Promptly put it on a grey nato for summer wear! (6 3/4 " wrist).
> 
> Love to see a pic or photoshop of this watch on a BOR ss bracelet! ? !


 A few days ago, I posted some photos in the "What MKII are you Wearing" thread....

Here is another.....









--- Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## longstride

OK I have a Hawkinge on order - it should arrive by the end of the month, such a great 'small but chunky' piece, without actually holding it in my hands I do have one observation/comment which is purely aesthetic, after having studies the sh*t out of dozens of images of MK 11's and Mk XI's and obviously the Hawkinge, I think I would like to see a larger 8mm crown as opposed to the fitted 6mm crown.









...here is an image of the JLC MK 11 (lifted from MWR Forum) next to the Hawkinge, the larger Chunkier JLC crown just adds that little extra visual punch, and seeing as the watch is not a diver so therefore unlikely to face the same snags as a user diver would I think the bigger 8mm crown would be a great add on - regardless I love this piece and cant wait to get hold of it.


----------



## Chromejob

You haven't seen snag hazards until you've climbed in and out of military aircraft a few times. Particularly the vintage ones....


----------



## longstride

OK a question, for those who have a Hawkinge. What bracelet have you tried that works on this watch. It seems that a Beads of Rice or a Shark Mesh would be a natural choice (what make?). And also a 'Bonklip' would continue the correct vintage look, BTW are Bonklip bracelets still in production?
I don't have a Hawkinge yet although I should have one at the end of the month, just thinking ahead and exploring wear options.









OK the above image was posted by OmegaCosmicMan recently and I think it works - apparently it is a real vintage Omega bracelet, does anyone have any other options?


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Noob here. First post in this forum. My Hawkinge arrived several days ago 









ATB,
NMNL


----------



## TheDude

Mine has gotten a ton of wrist time lately...


----------



## jpfwatch

On a grey perlon strap:


----------



## jpfwatch

and another pic:


----------



## pplateau

Anyone figured out where to source a ss bracelet for it; any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## MrDagon007

After 5 or 6 days mainly wearing it (with a few intermittent periods when I wore something else, the Hawkinge was meanwhile put dial up on a table), it went from initiall +2 to now -4 after the whole period, that is like one second off per day. Excellent!


----------



## bobusa

I'm waiting for non date version to become available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auxair

So glad that my Hawkinge at last arrived.

Here is my small mod - a bit daring and I appreciate that it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## auxair

auxair said:


> So glad that my Hawkinge at last arrived.
> 
> Here is my small mod - a bit daring and I appreciate that it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


Sorry folks, I meant to post two pics and the second is about the mod. Somehow I am blocked from posting more pics....


----------



## Chromejob

auxair said:


> Sorry folks, I meant to post two pics and the second is about the mod. Somehow I am blocked from posting more pics....


Try using an Imgur account. They even give you the BBcode to paste in here.


----------



## Chromejob

jpfwatch said:


> On a grey perlon strap:
> View attachment 8790530





jpfwatch said:


> and another pic:
> View attachment 8790554


That looks like a nice Admiralty Gray shade, what's the brand?


----------



## TheMeasure

pplateau said:


> Anyone figured out where to source a ss bracelet for it; any recommendations? Thanks!


I'm on the hunt too for a bracelet..but I think Kasamene has the look nailed. Have you seen these pics?



Kasamene said:


> Humble approach to vintage look
> 
> View attachment 8667570
> 
> View attachment 8667586
> 
> View attachment 8667594


----------



## jpfwatch

Chromejob said:


> That looks like a nice Admiralty Gray shade, what's the brand?


It's EULIT KRISTALL.


----------



## bobusa

Jboston said:


> Congrats! When did you place your order? My estimated ship date is July 25, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that by some miracle mine will ship early since my birthday is on the 24th.


Happy Birthday Sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston

Thanks so much! I split the day between wearing the Hawkinge and another new purchase, an Eterna Kontiki. I'm supposed to decide on one as my 40th birthday present and let the other go, but so far I love them both equally!


----------



## auxair

auxair said:


> Sorry folks, I meant to post two pics and the second is about the mod. Somehow I am blocked from posting more pics....


Now, having logged enough post....at last....


----------



## wingman87

The Hawkinge seems to work really well on all different kinds of straps. Instagram user 1000yardstyle wears it on a mesh which also looks great. 









Has anyone tried putting it on a black alligator strap, as can be seen often with the Mark XVs and XVIs? If yes, please share 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Very Cool!!



auxair said:


> Now, having logged enough post....at last....
> View attachment 8847874


----------



## pplateau

Naww, prefer the IWC-like beads of rice style or?


----------



## MontRoyal

I joined the club! Got mine yesterday and this is one very solid feeling piece. I love the compact design and feel. So far I'm extremely impressed Mr. Yao!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

wingman87 said:


> The Hawkinge seems to work really well on all different kinds of straps. Instagram user 1000yardstyle wears it on a mesh which also looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried putting it on a black alligator strap, as can be seen often with the Mark XVs and XVIs? If yes, please share
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Hawkinge on a matte black alligator strap. Stealthy enough to slip under the cuff and fit in with a shirt and jacket.

Does anyone know which mesh bracelet that is on the 1000yardstyle photo?


----------



## dfirefly

The mesh is from strap code, as mentioned on his IG

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

ca_ng said:


> Hawkinge on a matte black alligator strap. Stealthy enough to slip under the cuff and fit in with a shirt and jacket.
> 
> Does anyone know which mesh bracelet that is on the 1000yardstyle photo?


Who's the maker of the alligator strap? Thanks.


----------



## ca_ng

OkiFrog said:


> Who's the maker of the alligator strap? Thanks.


This one is from Akrone via Kickstarter, a French microbrand. Its sporty for an alligator strap, thick and padded with quick release spring bars. I'm keeping an eye out for the Molequin brand ones too for when they start making them in 18mm (so pricey though!).


----------



## longstride

I think it's a very versatile piece....here's mine on a Bund, which works with the whole historical Military/Aviation angle.


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't know... i find the hawkinge drowning in that bund.


----------



## longstride

Right! Agreed, so as I said NATO's or Perlon's....I love the MKII Leather and I can already tell that it will get a fantastic Patina with age...but I like leather on tool watches that already look's like its been there and done that...

So here it's on some pretty worked leather...









...and here it's on a heavy duty NATO with my 5513...


----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> Right! Agreed, so as I said NATO's or Perlon's....I love the MKII Leather and I can already tell that it will get a fantastic Patina with age...but I like leather on tool watches that already look's like its been there and done that...
> 
> So here it's on some pretty worked leather...
> 
> View attachment 8938834
> 
> 
> ...and here it's on a heavy duty NATO with my 5513...
> 
> View attachment 8938842


What NATO is that? The leather strap looks great too. Thanks.


----------



## MrDagon007

Does some pne know of a nato with a similar excellent feel as Apple's woven nylon straps for the Apple watch? That Apple strap is super pleasant and I can easily imagine wearing the hawkinge on a similar nato.


----------



## longstride

The NATO is called the 'Destroyer' and it's from NATO straps.


OkiFrog said:


> What NATO is that? The leather strap looks great too. Thanks.


----------



## Darwin

I've never handled an Apple watch, but based on your description of the weave of the NATO, Phoenix sounds like it would fit the bill. They're sold on ebay and are made in one of the original factories that suppled the British Armed forces. Seller is mickie500 (link takes you to his ebay storefront).



MrDagon007 said:


> Does some pne know of a nato with a similar excellent feel as Apple's woven nylon straps for the Apple watch? That Apple strap is super pleasant and I can easily imagine wearing the hawkinge on a similar nato.


----------



## TheDude

I'm thinking of picking up a few from this company. They look really really nice...


----------



## MontRoyal

I'm actually really loving the leather strap from MKII that comes with the Hawkinge. Does anybody know where I can get more straps like this one? I like everything about it. The thickness, the color, even the buckle holes are perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchfan84

Hello MontRoyal, if you don't mind my asking, what is your wrist size? I am very intrigued by the Hawkinge, but the lug-to-lug measurement of 48.5mm
seems very high compared to the case diameter of 38mm. My wrist is just under 6.5", so I am wondering if this watch's lugs would hang over my wrist
somewhat. Do you find this watch comfortable to wear, considering the lug-to-lug and height of the watch, compared to the small case diameter?

Thanks for your advice! Ordering one is a difficult decision as one cannot physically try one on!

- watchfan84


----------



## MrDagon007

Darwin said:


> I've never handled an Apple watch, but based on your description of the weave of the NATO, Phoenix sounds like it would fit the bill. They're sold on ebay and are made in one of the original factories that suppled the British Armed forces. Seller is mickie500 (link takes you to his ebay storefront).


Thanks I will check it out.
The thickly woven apple strap is actually very nice, it would be great to find similar in nato format.


----------



## MrDagon007

MontRoyal said:


> I'm actually really loving the leather strap from MKII that comes with the Hawkinge. Does anybody know where I can get more straps like this one? I like everything about it. The thickness, the color, even the buckle holes are perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, while most 18mm straps are thin affairs, this is a masculine strap with a great feel.


----------



## MontRoyal

watchfan84 said:


> Hello MontRoyal, if you don't mind my asking, what is your wrist size? I am very intrigued by the Hawkinge, but the lug-to-lug measurement of 48.5mm
> seems very high compared to the case diameter of 38mm. My wrist is just under 6.5", so I am wondering if this watch's lugs would hang over my wrist
> somewhat. Do you find this watch comfortable to wear, considering the lug-to-lug and height of the watch, compared to the small case diameter?
> 
> Thanks for your advice! Ordering one is a difficult decision as one cannot physically try one on!
> 
> - watchfan84


I'd say the watch will be perfect for you. My wrist is 6.25"- 6.5" depends on the day. The watch fits great. I dare say it's the best fitting watch I own now. It is ever so slightly tall off the wrist but - it's only perception, because the case diameter is smaller so the height appears higher. Lug to lug will be fine. It doesn't hang off my wrist at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

watchfan84 said:


> ..... I am very intrigued by the Hawkinge, .... Ordering one is a difficult decision as one cannot physically try one on!


I can help you with that dilemma, watchfan84 - let me know if / when you find yourself in the Houston area any time soon and I'll let you try mine. Austin - Houston is not that far ..... 
As things stand now, my first / next time in Austin will be 10/29&30 - a little late for you, probably.

Watches always appear larger in direct wrist-shots due to the proximity of the camera - there is absolutely no overhang on my 6.75" wrist, in fact a few mm more would still be fine. The watch is a great size for the smaller-wrested crowd and is very comfortable to wear


----------



## watchfan84

MontRoyal said:


> I'd say the watch will be perfect for you. My wrist is 6.25"- 6.5" depends on the day. The watch fits great. I dare say it's the best fitting watch I own now. It is ever so slightly tall off the wrist but - it's only perception, because the case diameter is smaller so the height appears higher. Lug to lug will be fine. It doesn't hang off my wrist at all.
> 
> Thank you for this useful information MontRoyal! It is challenging to find good watches in this size range, and the simple functional styling of this watch is very appealing to me. Thanks for helping me with my decision!
> 
> - watchfan84


----------



## watchfan84

Thank you for the reply and photo MHe225! Ha, yes, I am hoping that by that date I would have already ordered, if not received one!
About the lugs, it also appears that they curve down into the wrist more sharply than almost all other watches I have seen, at least
in this field/military category. So it might make the lug-to-lug feel even smaller.

Thanks again for the advice!
- watchfan84


----------



## jpfwatch

Hawkinge on a deep brown Heuerville strap:


----------



## ca_ng

Trying out a one-piece rubber nato on the Hawkinge on these hot summer days, from WatchGecko. Due to the material and newness, there's a bit of space between the strap and the wrist at the lugs, but the extra thickness looks appropriate for short-sleeve weather.


----------



## MontRoyal

ca_ng said:


> Trying out a one-piece rubber nato on the Hawkinge on these hot summer days, from WatchGecko. Due to the material and newness, there's a bit of space between the strap and the wrist at the lugs, but the extra thickness looks appropriate for short-sleeve weather.


Interesting look. I haven't seen the rubber NATO strap look much. I'm kind of curious about it now. I've been looking to experiment more and more with rubber now that the weather is so hot and I also work around water a good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

MontRoyal said:


> Interesting look. I haven't seen the rubber NATO strap look much. I'm kind of curious about it now. I've been looking to experiment more and more with rubber now that the weather is so hot and I also work around water a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the fence about the rubber nato. Let us know what rubber straps you have tried with the Hawkinge.

My favorite strap is the one-piece leather nato from Hodinkee; however, this new 18mm I received recently is thicker than the 20mm version I have previously worn on another watch. Maybe it's just sample variation?


----------



## loqv75

Remember me My beloved and now gone IWC Mk XII


----------



## Chromejob

MontRoyal said:


> Interesting look. I haven't seen the rubber NATO strap look much. I'm kind of curious about it now. I've been looking to experiment more and more with rubber now that the weather is so hot and I also work around water a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've started wearing Eulit Kristall perlon straps, love them for swimming and on 70% humidity days. Word is, Eulit is discontinuing the fine-weave Kristall line.


----------



## MrDagon007

I find the standard leather strap rather awesome, no inclination yet to change it.


----------



## MontRoyal

MrDagon007 said:


> I find the standard leather strap rather awesome, no inclination yet to change it.


I couldn't agree more. To be honest, for whatever reason I love the standard leather strap on this Hawkinge more than any leather strap I've had yet. And that includes OEM leather for many luxury brands I've experienced. I'm not sure why... I think it's the proportions, feel, and color. I don't know. It's prefect. But not water proof... which is why I'm making plans as to what happens after this strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.bluedog

MontRoyal said:


> I'm actually really loving the leather strap from MKII that comes with the Hawkinge. Does anybody know where I can get more straps like this one? I like everything about it. The thickness, the color, even the buckle holes are perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ever find out who makes the oem Hawkinge strap? I'm sure I saw the answer somewhere but can't find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

paul.bluedog said:


> Did you ever find out who makes the oem Hawkinge strap? I'm sure I saw the answer somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No actually I haven't found out. I know it's branded MKII maybe we can get them through MKII?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

MontRoyal said:


> No actually I haven't found out. I know it's branded MKII maybe we can get them through MKII?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very similar to the Hirsch Liberty in Gold Brown, but not exactly the same. Coincidentally Bill used to offer the Hirsch Liberty strap with the Quad 10 (the predecessor of the Hawkinge) back in the day.


----------



## MontRoyal

m.and said:


> It's very similar to the Hirsch Liberty in Gold Brown, but not exactly the same. Coincidentally Bill used to offer the Hirsch Liberty strap with the Quad 10 (the predecessor of the Hawkinge) back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 9347954


Oh that looks very promising!! Thank you for providing this solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

MontRoyal said:


> Oh that looks very promising!! Thank you for providing this solution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's another tip. You can cut the stitching loose that goes around the outside edge of the strap and remove it to make it look more like the Hawkinge strap. It's purely decorative.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## sub40

How is the accuracy of these watches out of the box? Does the six position regulation make a difference compared to other 6R15 watches?

I see that it comes regulated in six positions from Mk II so I'd like to know if people seen that they are more accurate that the 6R15-powered Seiko watches. (Supposedly regulated in 3 positions only)


----------



## MontRoyal

Accuracy is basically Swiss chronometer grade for me out of the box. 

Going 1-2 seconds fast per day for me. It goes less accurately if I leave it in the box facing up. It's more accurate if I wear it all day. 

But to be honest, I've had a lot of luck with the 6R15 movement. My Seiko sumo only gains 1-3 seconds per day right out of the box. It was and still remains one of my most accurate watches including all my Swiss watches. I guess I'm just lucky, I don't know. But that's my observation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Approx 2 secs per day off for me.
I also have good experience with my 6R15 watches. Despite the lower beat I see no difference in accuracy with my ETAs or 9015.


----------



## LarsB

Hi!

My first post in this forum. Hi all!

You guys have brainwashed me.
Your unrestricted positivism, together with the review of the Hawkinge on Worn & Wound made me weak.
I have grabbed a used (or probably more like pre-owned) one on a Norwegian facebook group. It will be delivered to my office on November 4. And now I feel jittery like little child waiting for it. 

I blame you all.....

br
LarsB


----------



## Chromejob

You oughtn't be disappointed. As James Bond said, "Clunky, yes, but reliable. And you can't beat those big, luminous numerals." Or something like that, in _On Her Majesty's Secret Service_.


----------



## calwatchguy

LarsB said:


> Hi!
> 
> My first post in this forum. Hi all!
> 
> You guys have brainwashed me.
> Your unrestricted positivism, together with the review of the Hawkinge on Worn & Wound made me weak.
> I have grabbed a used (or probably more like pre-owned) one on a Norwegian facebook group. It will be delivered to my office on November 4. And now I feel jittery like little child waiting for it.
> 
> I blame you all.....
> 
> br
> LarsB


Welcome to the forum and all the powerful enabling it entails. Lock up your wallet and whatever you do, don't open watchrecon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Chen

LarsB said:


> Hi!
> 
> My first post in this forum. Hi all!
> 
> You guys have brainwashed me.
> Your unrestricted positivism, together with the review of the Hawkinge on Worn & Wound made me weak.
> I have grabbed a used (or probably more like pre-owned) one on a Norwegian facebook group. It will be delivered to my office on November 4. And now I feel jittery like little child waiting for it.
> 
> I blame you all.....
> 
> br
> LarsB


I blame (and appreciate) everyone here too, for my current obsession to buy several MKII watches. I'm constantly checking the website to see if any orders are open.


----------



## timeturner7

Andy Chen said:


> I blame (and appreciate) everyone here too, for my current obsession to buy several MKII watches. I'm constantly checking the website to see if any orders are open.


I would just sign up for notification emails for each model, and follow @mkiiwatch on instagram. I feel the brand is at the point where nothing is launched or put back in stock as a surprise that isn't well publicized. Spend a little time on these forums and follow on instagram. Also, there is quite a backlog of watches to be built (PWMF Graywater is being wrapped up, Key West is maybe 10-20% complete and the Project 300 is only just going through QC for mass production or parts for possible a Q1-Q3 delivery in 2017. Just thought I would share this so you don't check the website every 10 minutes (as we all have), but just keep checking back every now and then.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Question for hawkinge no date owners. Is the date wheel removed from the movement? I have a friend who wants to buy my hawkinge date and I'm thinking of replacing it with a no date model. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LarsB

LarsB said:


> Hi!
> 
> My first post in this forum. Hi all!
> 
> You guys have brainwashed me.
> Your unrestricted positivism, together with the review of the Hawkinge on Worn & Wound made me weak.
> I have grabbed a used (or probably more like pre-owned) one on a Norwegian facebook group. It will be delivered to my office on November 4. And now I feel jittery like little child waiting for it.
> 
> I blame you all.....
> 
> br
> LarsB


Hi!

I received the watch on Friday and was immediately impressed!
The dial, hands and numerals/indications was so much sharper than I had anticipated. The size and slight chunkiness on my wrist is wery appealing. I even like the strap, that did not impress me in the pictures.

But, and quite a big byt. It runs like a racehorse! It is gaining 15 sec. pr 24 hr on the wrist and slightly less resting in most positions, with variations that does not correspond to the certificate. (the rate is both observed and measured with the timegrapher-app)
I will visit my watchmaker to have it de-magnetized, just to be sure. The watch is also quite new, from mid September, and was not used more than a day or two by the first owner. So I hope it settles in.

Br
Lars Birger


----------



## MontRoyal

LarsB said:


> Hi!
> 
> I received the watch on Friday and was immediately impressed!
> The dial, hands and numerals/indications was so much sharper than I had anticipated. The size and slight chunkiness on my wrist is wery appealing. I even like the strap, that did not impress me in the pictures.
> 
> But, and quite a big byt. It runs like a racehorse! It is gaining 15 sec. pr 24 hr on the wrist and slightly less resting in most positions, with variations that does not correspond to the certificate. (the rate is both observed and measured with the timegrapher-app)
> I will visit my watchmaker to have it de-magnetized, just to be sure. The watch is also quite new, from mid September, and was not used more than a day or two by the first owner. So I hope it settles in.
> 
> Br
> Lars Birger


This is probably just my own preference, I'm not sure how but the Hawkinge is THE MOST LEGIBLE watch that I have ever owned. I'm not sure if it's he color. The proportions. The hands and design. I can see the watch and tell the time faster with the Hawkinge than any other watch. Even better than my big dive watches.

I agree with your thoughts on the strap. It's beautiful and masculine.

I would suspect maybe you have some magnetization. My experience with the movement inside has been very positive. And usually gains around 5 seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Pilot watches (fliegers?) are like that. Highly legible. Clear markings. Easy to read at a glance. That's part of what I like about the classic Sub or Explorer 1016 dial design. What Fleming referred to (as Bond), "those big, luminous numerals."  

New watches sometimes have to settle in (though the testing and regulation by Bill ought to minimize that a bit), but a pre-owned watch that's running +15s a day ... I'd have it checked out. Might've taken a drop or something. :think:


----------



## Mainspring13

poisonwazthecure said:


> Question for hawkinge no date owners. Is the date wheel removed from the movement? I have a friend who wants to buy my hawkinge date and I'm thinking of replacing it with a no date model. Thanks in advance!


I would like to know this myself... anyone that has non-date version chime in?


----------



## Darwin

I'm pretty sure 15 seconds over 24 hours is within specs for the movement. I would wear it for a couple of weeks and let the movement "settle" down. You might find it slows down a bit.


----------



## TheDude

Mainspring13 said:


> I would like to know this myself... anyone that has non-date version chime in?


I'm pretty sure mine clicks when you advance it past the date jump but I don't know if that's just the actuator alone or the actuator+wheel inside moving. It would seem pointless to waste a datewheel on a watch without a window on the dial but what do I know...


----------



## LarsB

Darwin said:


> I'm pretty sure 15 seconds over 24 hours is within specs for the movement. I would wear it for a couple of weeks and let the movement "settle" down. You might find it slows down a bit.


Yes, +15 sec/24 hour is well within spec. The spec says -15/+25 sec/24 h but Seiko specs are notoriously releaxed. and with the regulation and adjustment I was expecting more. But anyway, my friendly local watchmaker will have a go with his de-magnetizer and we will see. I keep you posted.

BR
LarsB


----------



## miasma

Just received my no date, and it's lovely! Just a question for all the Hawkinge owners out there: how many finger rolls to screw down your crown? I need only like 2-2.5 finger rolls....wasn't sure if this was normal. Per mkii this can be normal...just wondering what other owners are experiencing...


----------



## MrDagon007

LarsB said:


> Yes, +15 sec/24 hour is well within spec. The spec says -15/+25 sec/24 h but Seiko specs are notoriously releaxed. and with the regulation and adjustment I was expecting more. But anyway, my friendly local watchmaker will have a go with his de-magnetizer and we will see. I keep you posted.
> 
> BR
> LarsB


It may be within spec but I would be hugely disappointed if my 6-positions-adjusted watch didn't do better! Luckily in my case is approx 2 seconds off per day, one cannot hope for better.


----------



## Darwin

15 seconds +/- a day doesn't sound like magnetism to me; i'd expect a magnetized watch to gain minutes over an hour, not run within Seiko's specs. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

poisonwazthecure said:


> Question for hawkinge no date owners. Is the date wheel removed from the movement? I have a friend who wants to buy my hawkinge date and I'm thinking of replacing it with a no date model. Thanks in advance!


I want to say yes. As TheDude mentioned earlier, I too hear the click when advancing the time. It's similar to my non date Kingston and Nassau. I thought I remember reading something in the old Kingston threads about Bill having all date movements and removing the wheel for those who selected the non date configuration. It would make sense he has the same thing done for the Hawkinge..but that was a long time ago and a different watch..and I could be wrong. ;-)


----------



## TheMeasure

miasma said:


> Just received my no date, and it's lovely! Just a question for all the Hawkinge owners out there: how many finger rolls to screw down your crown? I need only like 2-2.5 finger rolls....wasn't sure if this was normal. Per mkii this can be normal...just wondering what other owners are experiencing...


Mine is about two turns of the crown. Congrats on your non date! Indeed, it is lovely.


----------



## Chromejob

Darwin said:


> I'm pretty sure 15 seconds over 24 hours is within specs for the movement. I would wear it for a couple of weeks and let the movement "settle" down. You might find it slows down a bit.





LarsB said:


> Yes, +15 sec/24 hour is well within spec. The spec says -15/+25 sec/24 h but Seiko specs are notoriously releaxed. and with the regulation and adjustment I was expecting more. But anyway, my friendly local watchmaker will have a go with his de-magnetizer and we will see. I keep you posted.





MrDagon007 said:


> It may be within spec but I would be hugely disappointed if my 6-positions-adjusted watch didn't do better! Luckily in my case is approx 2 seconds off per day, one cannot hope for better.


I don't think any of my Seiko watches are as much as +15s a day, and that includes a 1981 model. Might be within specs, but gaining a minute over 96 hours isn't very good. I'd very very surprised if Bill accepted that for any Mk II watch.

According to the product page, the Hawkinge is timed in 3 positions.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Time in three positions just means measured in 3 positions right?


----------



## HamnJam

Thanks to this thread, I'm happy to post that I have ordered in a Hawkinge w/ date. Now the wait begins. The MKII forum is hazardous to my watch budget! Thanks for the enabling.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## biogon

Mine only takes 1.5 revolutions to screw down. I actually came here to ask about that... it seems almost cross-threaded, it's so few rotations.

Wonder if I should ask Bill about that.

Edit: by "finger roll" do you mean 1/2 a revolution, or 1 whole 360 degree revolution? I only get about 1/2 a revolution per "wind", but it seems quite dependent on where I start and how much I twist my wrist...



miasma said:


> Just received my no date, and it's lovely! Just a question for all the Hawkinge owners out there: how many finger rolls to screw down your crown? I need only like 2-2.5 finger rolls....wasn't sure if this was normal. Per mkii this can be normal...just wondering what other owners are experiencing...


----------



## miasma

biogon said:


> Mine only takes 1.5 revolutions to screw down. I actually came here to ask about that... it seems almost cross-threaded, it's so few rotations.
> 
> Wonder if I should ask Bill about that.
> 
> Edit: by "finger roll" do you mean 1/2 a revolution, or 1 whole 360 degree revolution? I only get about 1/2 a revolution per "wind", but it seems quite dependent on where I start and how much I twist my wrist...


Yeah, mine is exactly the same. I emailed mkii about this and they responded as it is normal. So I guess that's straight from the horses mouth. I just wish it were a couple more turns.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

poisonwazthecure said:


> Question for hawkinge no date owners. Is the date wheel removed from the movement? I have a friend who wants to buy my hawkinge date and I'm thinking of replacing it with a no date model. Thanks in advance!


I'll answer my own question. The date wheel is not removed and I can hear it switch over. Still, I prefer the no date.


----------



## pplateau

Anyone heard anything about the next RTW offering from Bill? I'm trying to hang on to some cash------!


----------



## ca_ng

Hawkinge re-united with her older sister, back from the spa. Now to size the bracelet I acquired while in service.

After wearing the Hawkinge for half a year straight, I have to say the size is perfect for my almost 7" wrist and the slim 36mm Mark XII will probably be relegated to dress duty for now.


----------

